# scopes.....



## inland44 (Dec 1, 2008)

Just a point of info, I was told by a Leupold/Redfield dealer all lenses for them are made in the phillipines and all but the Gold Ring Leupolds and Redfiled scopes are made in Asia as well.

Regardless of the orgin of the the parts or mfg. Ive alwasy been pretty happy with my Leupolds, I recently had a Redfield 3X9 40mm on a Savage 16, opticly it is every bit as good as the Leupold on initial comparison however a bit heavier.


----------



## Enigma (Jan 30, 2006)

I like nikon had great luck with them.


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

received the nikon 4-12 scope today, it looks like a nice scope, I have yet to mount it (waiting for the UPS man to deliver the rifle).

I like it better than the VX-1 4-12 I originally had. 

Time will tell.

thanks for all the opinions.


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

I have 2 Weaver scopes that have been flawless, and about 10,000 rounds through each of them. Mine are target scopes with fixed 30 power on a custom gun I shot in competition.

http://www.weaveroptics.com/optics/riflescopes/t-series.aspx


----------

